# citrus chain degraser



## frank bautista (Jul 10, 2005)

Can i use CITRUS degraser for bike chain cleaning that is sold in Home Depot? thanks


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

frank bautista said:


> Can i use CITRUS degraser for bike chain cleaning that is sold in Home Depot? thanks


Of course you can. I just don't know what it might do to the bike!

Honestly, if it is just degreaser I have to believe it should be fine. If it is the citrus paint remover I would avoid it.

Perhaps someone smarter than me can expound for us.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

frank bautista said:


> Can i use CITRUS degraser for bike chain cleaning that is sold in Home Depot? thanks


Six hours, and no replies...because no one wants to touch a greasy chain-cleaning thread.

Search "chain cleaning," and you'll find far more on the topic than it deserves. Lots of people have lots of different methods, devoted to them with an almost-religious fervor.

One thing is sure: the Holy Grail of a clean-to-the-touch, well-lubricated chain is just that--nonexistent fantasy, unless maybe we're talking about a track bike that sees _only_ the track. You can scrub your chain with a sonic toothbrush, lube it until it's a toxic waste site, but a couple of miles into your ride, it's going to be dirty again.

Another thing is for sure: doing nothing at all to your chain will kill it quickly, because of the dirt.

So what to do?

You _can _use citrus-based degreasers on a chain, as long as you rinse the stuff off well, and dry and lube the chain after. I've done it this way. It's a pain, though, and I don't think it's worth the trouble, when the thing will be dirty again. I also don't think you'll do your chain any harm doing it this way (as long as you do it properly.)

I prefer to just keep slathering on the lube (homebrew), letting the new lube wash away the bulk of the crap that accumulates on my chain. Easier, and good enough.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

The Zep stuff, right? I've been using that for years. Its fanatastic, really effective and cheap. I use it straight from the bottle. I scrub my chain and cranks with an old toothbrush and the cassette with a Park Cassette tool. The whole process takes 20-30 minutes and the bike is spotless. 

Bike drive chains collect debris that needs to be removed. I get a lot of build up on my pulleys and chain rings that a slathering of homebrew isn't going to remove. I don't think its waste of time to scrub your bike down and apply a good lube every 200-300 miles. 

Its your bike, if you want to keep it clean, that's a good way of doing it.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I use the Zep stuff all of the time as said by pmf. I do it every other week which is about 200 miles so I am in line with him as well. I do it on the bike because popping a chain on 11 speed Super record is a $10.00 adventure in a new pin. I have over 4k miles on this chain and cassette with appreciable signs of wear on the components and looks good to boot.


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

rward325 said:


> I use the Zep stuff all of the time as said by pmf. I do it every other week which is about 200 miles so I am in line with him as well. I do it on the bike because popping a chain on 11 speed Super record is a $10.00 adventure in a new pin. I have over 4k miles on this chain and cassette with*NO* appreciable signs of wear on the components and looks good to boot.


Rward, is this what you wanted to say?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes that is what I meant


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

The Zep degreaser comes in a 55 gallon drum too, you know, for those times when you really want to be sure it's clean.


----------



## Brayne (Jul 17, 2009)

+1 more - Works great. I just make sure the chain is well rinsed, dried, and properly lubed.


----------



## Pieter (Oct 17, 2005)

If you remove the chain to clean it so it can soak, you might as well use and re-use kerosene which is economical and safe.

If not, citrus is a presumably efficient and clean option if you rinse, dry, etc well. 

Someone at the LBS once cleaned my drivetrain with something which discolored the aluminum spacers in the cassette. Not pointing fingers, but...


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Pieter said:


> If you remove the chain to clean it so it can soak, you might as well use and re-use kerosene which is economical and safe.
> 
> If not, citrus is a presumably efficient and clean option if you rinse, dry, etc well.
> 
> Someone at the LBS once cleaned my drivetrain with something which discolored the aluminum spacers in the cassette. Not pointing fingers, but...


Probably that "Purple Stuff" degreaser. That stuff is hard on aluminum. Probably best suited to clean oil spots off pavement.


----------



## dolomoto (May 6, 2010)

Believe or not, Pine Sol is a great degreaser.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i use citrus degreaser in one of the brush mechanisims that you clamp over the chain. i may have to do it twice, but it works fine.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Pieter said:


> If you remove the chain to clean it so it can soak, you might as well use and re-use kerosene which is economical and safe.
> 
> If not, citrus is a presumably efficient and clean option if you rinse, dry, etc well.
> 
> Someone at the LBS once cleaned my drivetrain with something which discolored the aluminum spacers in the cassette. Not pointing fingers, but...



They most likely used Simple Green.


----------



## SidNitzerglobin (Jun 22, 2010)

raymonda said:


> They most likely used Simple Green.


Hmm... I've been using Simple Green in a Park chain cleaner and brush a couple times a week since I got each of my bikes and haven't run into any issues w/ discoloring of any of the drivetrain components. Seems to do as good if not better of a job at cleaning as the cycling specific citrus degreaser I had tried.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

raymonda said:


> They most likely used Simple Green.


Nah, Simple Green is pretty harmless stuff.


----------



## sooni (Jul 31, 2009)

My lbs told me that the citrus stuff stays in your chain and will degrade your drive train. Also, if you're running it in a chain cleaning device it will be touching plastic i.e. the rollers on your rear derailleurs. 

Why not use a dry lube that cleans and lubes like (finish line, or rock and roll).


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

sooni said:


> My lbs told me that the citrus stuff stays in your chain and will degrade your drive train. Also, if you're running it in a chain cleaning device it will be touching plastic i.e. the rollers on your rear derailleurs.
> 
> Why not use a dry lube that cleans and lubes like (finish line, or rock and roll).


I've been using the stuff for over a decade with no ill effects. Did you LBS sell you an alternative?

The other approach seems to be the slathering of homebrew followed by a wipe off with a rag. Some people feel this is the way to do.


----------



## sooni (Jul 31, 2009)

They did recommend the dry lube technique as I mentioned above. I had just come from home depot with a jug of citrus degreaser and mentioned this to them while getting a wheel trued. 

They told me to just use my dry lube to clean and lube and not mess with the citrus stuff. They said Kerosene is safe though.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

I've been using it for years and never had a problem. I can get 8-10,000 out of a chain and 15,000 or more out of a cassette. 

I use dry lube, too.

Also, I worked as a mechanic and sales person in a bike shop back in the earlier 90's.

If you have concerns rinse well, dry with a rag and let bake in the sun before applying lube.


----------



## masterofnone (Jul 4, 2010)

I use the park chain cleaner, a couple drops of dishwashing liquid and citrus degreaser from the LBS mixed with water, I've used this method for years and haven't had any "degradation" issues. I replace chains every thousand miles on my road bike and every few months or sooner on the mountain bikes when they start to loosen up, so drivetrain wear is minimal.


----------

